# 2000 f-650 cummins turbo diesel -turbo shot



## greenworldh20 (Dec 28, 2002)

we purchased a used f-650 from meadowlands ford in 2002...motor had no problem in 2002. we brought truck back to meadowlands ford in summer of 2003 for problem. truck did not want to go over 55mph.

they stated truck was fine. truck did perform slightly better during rest of season...but over winter, truck did not want to go, move, nothing. weather warmed up and now truck will not go over 50 mph...they tell me today turbo in motor is shot and motor is now out of warranty.

nice, huh?

any help and/or advice is greatly appreciated

down with ford



 ford::angry:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Let me get this straight. You have a Cummins diesel in a Ford?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

Yes the b series in the f 650. I thought they had a 100,000 mile warranty on their diesels? At least in the pickups they do.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

That sounds more like the dealers fault than yours. Did they misdiagnose the problem in the first place. If the truck wouldn't go over 55 how can the engine be fine. sound like you should have pushed the problem from the start and not settled with their first reply. Also I'd imagine if the turbo has out or not up to snuff, that you'd notice a power issue as well as a acceleration issue, and not just a top speed issue. Pull out the checkbook.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

The Boss, yes the Medium and Heavy duty trucks are a whole different ball game compared to light trucks (aka cars). Engines, chassis, and transes are all made by different mfg's. I agree with oldmankent. If there is a paper trail, you could argue that this is a preexisting condition the dealer never resolved. What was the top speed of the truck when you first got it? It might be possible the truck is governed at 55mph or so. What exactly went out on the turbo? How many miles? What trans?


----------



## NorthwestPlower1 (Feb 4, 2001)

Are you sure it is not some kind of boost or vacuum leak from my past experiances when the turbo goes bad it will smoke like mad. If you do have to pay for it make sure it is a bad turbo.


----------



## greenworldh20 (Dec 28, 2002)

the trans is allision...the truck should move quick...when we purchased it, the truck moved!!!

maybe bad vaccum...don't know...going on what meadowlands ford told me.


still, i only put 4,000 miles on truck and turbo went...smells fishy to me.

brian:realmad:


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

If I can say one thing, dont always trust the first opinion you get with regards to truck repairs (esp. dealerships whoops who said that). Find someone who is honest and is good at what they do and actually gives a crap (ie not a dealership unless under warranty thats okay).


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Take the air intake off of the turbo. grab the turbo wheel nut and wiggle it side to side, and then up and down. Then pull on it in and out. there should be very little play, about .005" if more then that its toast. also it should spin very easily. Like was said if the turbo goes out it will smoke BIG TIME.


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

try changing the fuel filter ,you would no it if the turbo blew it would smoke real bad and have no power at all


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

How many miles are on this, yes md's are different ball game but they still have some king of warranty.


----------

